# German soldiers in Afghanistan come under small arms fire



## GAP (27 Dec 2006)

German soldiers in Afghanistan come under small arms fire
Dec 27, 2006, 13:48 GMT 
Artlcle Link

Berlin - German soldiers serving with NATO forces in Afghanistan came under small arms fire but suffered no injuries, a defence ministry spokesman said Wednesday. 

The incident took place Tuesday near the northern Afghan town of Faiserbad, the spokesman said in Berlin. 

Six soldiers travelling in two armoured vehicles came under attack and returned fire. None of the unidentified attackers were injured. 

A civilian was slightly hurt by one of the German army trucks after the driver briefly lost control of the vehicle. The injuries were not serious and the man was treated by German medical staff. 

German has about 2,700 soldiers serving as part of NATO's 32,000-member stabilisation force in Afghanistan. 
End


----------



## Armymedic (27 Dec 2006)

Say it isn't so.


----------



## MJP (27 Dec 2006)

Will wonders never cease people shooting at NATO forces in Afghanistan!  Say it ain't so.  This will probably be used to further bolster the thought process lack of intestinal fortitude by the German government  of keeping the German commitment up north instead of someplace in the country where they might have to fight.


----------



## Big Foot (27 Dec 2006)

And this is news how...?


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Dec 2006)

Because dis von, involves zee Germans, Ja?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Dec 2006)

MJP said:
			
		

> This will probably be used to further bolster the thought process lack of intestinal fortitude by the German government  of keeping the German commitment up north instead of someplace in the country where they might have to fight.



Exactly.. now that the Germans are "tied up" up North, the polititions are going to use this as an excuse to further nail down the German tents up North.


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2006)

Makes good sense for the TB to stir things up in the north & to the west..... Canada, the US. the UK and Dutch are stirring things up in the south & East.  Last thing in the world the TB wants is for troops to be freed up from quiet areas.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (27 Dec 2006)

omg someone fired several rounds in the general vicinity of some german soldiers! PULL OUT! THE MISSION IS CLEARLY OUT OF CONTROL!

Now I see why the french are pulling troops out, its insanely dangerous up north now.

 :


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2006)

Mack.  The french pulled out their special troops after the Aussies did the same.
Do you want to Diss the Aussies too?


----------

